# Getting off the Ground!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Good Afternoon Guys,*

*I ran into a Hunting Chair I thought some of you Might be interested in. Wal Mart for 19.96*
View attachment 8170


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes I got one and it is Comfortable!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just might have to try one of those, thanks for the info!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Cabelas has been selling a similar one for a few years.. Called the Gobbler Lounger, I think...


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes I got one and it is Comfortable!!

How well does it carry?

Heavy, light, fold easy, noise....

Looks great.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Haven't seen it here yet. Might have to get one for turkey season....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice looking chair
But I wouldn't care if the chinese flea market was giving the away
I wouldn't step foot in there to get one.

Not to mention its to low to use in the snow around here,and in the ground blind for turkey season.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the Gobbler lounger from Cabelas that is just like this. I liked it so much, I bought a second one. Works great for keeping you off the wet or cold ground, plus handy to take a quick nap in. We also use them in our boat for duck hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gonna go look for one.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

They are might comfy, no doubt.....I've fallen asleep in my Gobbler lounger (on warm afternoons, while groundhog hunting) more times than I'd care to admit....LOL :teeth:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Rarely Use a Blind and It Doesn't Snow here much in South MS, I just hate Getting my Butt Wet first thing in the Morning on a Hunt. Bass Pro Shops have similar ones But they are $10 More.and about a hundred Mile Round trip for me to get there. It does have a Carrying Strap on the Chair and a velcro Strap to keep it Folded up for Transport. The Strap Prolly Should have been a little Longer in my Opinion. It will be a few days before I get to Go out and try it as it looks like the FLU Bug Finally has caught up with me!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Nice looking chair
> But I wouldn't care if the chinese flea market was giving the away
> I wouldn't step foot in there to get one.
> 
> Not to mention its to low to use in the snow around here,and in the ground blind for turkey season.


 I try Not to Buy Anymore at WM than I just have to but they have about run everyone else in town out of Business that handles Hunting Equipment of any kind except the local Co Op. Their Prices are Double and Triple of Wal Mart. It is almost 60 miles One Way to the Closest Sporting goods store of any size, So I Try to Buy What I Can when I go up that Way.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Got one from Cabela's a year or so ago. Comfortable and seems plenty sturdy.

:hunter:


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been looking for one also....thanks for the tip bud!!!


----------

